# Pascal in greifbarer Nähe oder was von AMD?



## Yagoo (1. März 2016)

*Pascal in greifbarer Nähe oder was von AMD?*

Weiß jmd schon mehr bezüglich der neuen GPU Generationen z.B Pascal oder doch was neues von AMD?

Die GPU von meinem Kumpel packt die aktuellen Games einfach nicht mehr richtig. (2GB Ram) 
Und er klagt täglich, dass er auch die Games die er zockt immer auf niedrigen Einstellungen zocken muss um 60fps zu haben.

Sollte er jetzt noch aufrüsten oder machts eigentlich keinen Sinn und er sollte die Zähne zusammenbeißen?

Ich hatte gedacht wenn dann solch ein kit (ähnlich meinem letzten)

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/16gb+2x+8gb+crucial+ballistix+sport+ddr3+ram+1600+mhz
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/msi+gtx+970+gaming+4g+geforce+gtx+970
https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/thermaltake+smart+se+530w+80+plus+bronze+modular+pc+netzteil

+ The Devision wenn ich das derzeit richtig lese

Was würdet ihr raten?

Liebe Grüße

I.A.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

Das wird noch eine Weile dauern mit Pascal&co, vor Sommer wird das wohl nix. Zudem ist überhaupt nicht gesagt, dass man dann zum gleichen Preis mehr Power bekommt als mit einer aktuellen Grafikkarte. Wenn zB die neue "Oberklasse"-Karte, sagen wir mal die wird GTX 1070 heißen und die GTX 970 um 20% übertreffen, dafür dann 400-450€ kostet, während die GTX 970 250-350€ kostet, dann lohnt die neue Karte sich nur dann, wenn sie effizienter ist, also wenig Strom braucht   und die neue zB GTX 1060 kostet dann halt vielleicht 250-300€ und bringt so viel Leistung wie die GTX 970. D.h. wenn das so in der Art aussieht,  dann "lohnt" sich das Warten nicht wirklich... Seit zig Generationen ist an sich nie die neue Karte deutlich stärker gewesen zum gleichen/ähnlichen Preis. Zb als die GTX 670 rauskam, war die besser als die GTX 570, aber auch so ziemlich genau so viel teurer, wie sie auch besser war. Das gleiche war mit der GTX 770 vs 670 und mit der 970 vs 770. Und immer hieß es vorher "die neue Generation wird viel besser" - ja, die TOP-Karte ist dann halt 20-30% schneller als die alte Top-Karte, und der Stromverbrauch pro FPS sinkt. Aber die "FPS pro Euro" haben sich nur leicht verbessert, das gleicht sich dadurch, dass die alten Karten eh langsam günstiger werden, normalerweise aus. 

Natürlich kann man das nie genau sagen - vlt kommt wirklich zB im Juli eine neue Oberklasse-Karte für 300€ raus, die 30% schneller als eine GTX 970 ist, und die kostet dann immer noch 280-300€, so dass die neue Karte KLAR der bessere Kauf ist. Aber wenn man jetzt zu wenig Leistung hat und gerne moderne Games spielen will, dann macht man mit einer GTX 970 nix falsch. Man könnte höchstens überlegen, ob man vlt nur eine GTX 960 (oder AMD R9 380) nimmt, damit man - FALLS die neuen Pascal der Brüller werden - die Karte dann verkauft und in der Summe für relativ wenig Aufpreis auf Pascal umsteigt. Wenn es aber so wird wie ich beschrieb, dann wird man im Nachhinein sagen "hätte ich lieber direkt eine GTX 970 gekauft, dann könnte ich jetzt länger ohne Aufrüstung durchhalten..." 


Zu den Bauteilen, die du rausgesucht hast: was hat er denn derzeit überhaupt für hardware? Was für Board, CPU, Grafikkarte, Netzteil?


----------



## Yagoo (1. März 2016)

Also CPU hat er vor erst einem Monat aufgerüstet und sich den Xeon E 1231 geholt. Board weiß ich gar nicht so genau. Er sagte glaub ich Sockel 1150 und H97 kann das sein? Müsste ich sonst nochmal erfragen. Ram hat er 2 4GB Riegel die er eben gegen 2x 8GB aufrüsten möchte.

Nja Juni wären ja (falls das so sein sollte natürlich) "nur" 3 Monate 
Und gibts schon Testwerte von neuen GPU Modellen? Hab mal gehört, dass soll so ein enormer Sprung werden wie damals als der GPU Speicher von Gddr3 auf Gddr5 aufgerüstet wurde.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2016)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Also CPU hat er vor erst einem Monat aufgerüstet und sich den Xeon E 1231 geholt. Board weiß ich gar nicht so genau. Er sagte glaub ich Sockel 1150 und H97 kann das sein? Müsste ich sonst nochmal erfragen. Ram hat er 2 4GB Riegel die er eben gegen 2x 8GB aufrüsten möchte.
> 
> Nja Juni wären ja (falls das so sein sollte natürlich) "nur" 3 Monate
> Und gibts schon Testwerte von neuen GPU Modellen? Hab mal gehört, dass soll so ein enormer Sprung werden wie damals als der GPU Speicher von Gddr3 auf Gddr5 aufgerüstet wurde.


 nein, das ist eher Nvidia-Gasabbele   Da muss man sehr aufpassen, was die da verkünden, da es oft nur ganz spezielle Einzelfälle sind. Aber Tests mit mehreren Games im ganz normalen Vergleich zu aktuellen Karten gibt es AFAIK noch lang keine. Das RAM zB wird deutlich schneller sein als bisher, weil da HBM (High Band Memory) zum Einsatz kommt. Aber nur deswegen wird eine Karte nicht unbedingt gleich viel schneller, vor allem nicht günstiger. Damals bei DDR3 vs 5 war das doch auch nicht so, dass die neuen Karten DDR5 hatten und deswegen gleich 20-30% schneller wurden bei ansonsten gleichem Preis, oder? ^^   

Die AMD Nano und Fury zB verwenden ja schon HBM und sind vergleichsweise zwar sehr schnell, wenn man die reinen technischen Daten anschaut, und auch sehr effizient - aber die kosten dann auch 500-700€ bei einer Leistung, die ca bei der GTX 980 (450-550€ ) liegt. 


Was für eine Karte hat er denn aktuell?


----------



## Yagoo (2. März 2016)

Seine GPU ist aktuell die R9 270 von AMD. Die war damals schon "nur" Mid Class" aber er wollte nicht mehr Geld ausgeben. Das hat er nun davon. 

Die GTX970 sollte ja nen ordentliches Stück schneller sein. Leider ist der kleine Skandal mit den 3,5 GB echt ein Dorn im Auge. ABer ich finde es eine Frechheit, dass die AMD Modelle auf der Preisstufe mehr als das doppelte an Strom verbrennen. Und jeder der gerne am Pc sitzt weiß wieviele Stunden da am Tag zusammenkommen können.
Leider ist wohl aber neben den geschummelten Ram auch noch das Thema Spulenfiepen bei Nvidia ein Thema. Hab selbst noch keine Erfahrungen damit gemacht, wäre aber der Supergau und hoffentlich ein Reklamationsgrund oder?

Sein Board würde wohl max 1600hz Ram unterstützen. Würde man für 20-30 Euro mehr aber evtl noch besseren Ram bekommen? Ist son Tick von mir persönlich immer auf die Ram Qualität zu gucken. 

Bei der 970 von MSI habe ich zumindest viel positives gehört, vor allem bei der Lautstärke.

Das Netzteil habe ich jetzt anhand der Bewertungen und Watt relativ "blind" ausgesucht. Die GTX970 verlangt ja min 500W.
Leider schreibt nicht jeder Hersteller von Netzteilen alle Daten dazu. Ich finde es sehr wichtig, das son Ding möglichst nicht zu hören ist.

@Nachtrag:
Habe gerade GPU Tests bei dem neuen Game "The Devision" gelesen. Wtf ist das so, dass selbst eine ~350€ teure GTX970 in Full HD bei max Auflösungen NUR 36FPS schafft? Das finde ich sehr wenig für soviel Geld.


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2016)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Die GTX970 sollte ja nen ordentliches Stück schneller sein. Leider ist der kleine Skandal mit den 3,5 GB echt ein Dorn im Auge. ABer ich finde es eine Frechheit, dass die AMD Modelle auf der Preisstufe mehr als das doppelte an Strom verbrennen.


 mehr als das Doppelte? ^^ Wo hast du das her? Eine GTX 970 zieht um die 200-250W, eine R9 390 um die 250-300W, und zwar auch nur "bis zu" und je nach Modell mal mehr, mal weniger. Und das natürlich auch nur bei Last. D.h. 2h Gaming im Schnitt JEDEN Tag im Jahr bei mal angenommen 100W Unterschied (was hochgegriffen ist) wären ca 20€ mehr an Strom. 




> Und jeder der gerne am Pc sitzt weiß wieviele Stunden da am Tag zusammenkommen können.


 ohne Spielelast sind es nur wenige Watt, die eine Karte zieht, und da sind es vlt 2-4W Unterschied. Das ist nicht relevant. Selbst bei 12h pro Tag "PC an" wären 4W keine 5€ Mehrkosten.


Beim RAM macht es keinen Sinn, mehr auszugeben. Das Crucial ist top, gute Latenz, x-fach bewährt, das ist sicher das meistverkaufte der letzten 2 Jahre. 


Spulenfiepen: du kannst jederzeit innerhalb der ersten 2 Wochen ohne Angabe von Gründen eine Karte zurücksenden. 
Das ist dann keine "Reklamation", sondern ein "nicht-gefallen". Die Nvidias sind dabei halt anfälligere als die AMDs, aber es kann so oder so Glück oder Pech sein. Und wenn man bei offenem Gehäuse nah rangeht und das Fiepen hört, neigt man dazu, dauern hinzuhören und "irre" zu werden, obwohl es bei geschlossenem Gehäuse an sich nur ganz leise ist und nicht auffallen würde, wenn man nicht dran denken würde  


> @Nachtrag:
> Habe gerade GPU Tests bei dem neuen Game "The Devision" gelesen. Wtf ist das so, dass selbst eine ~350€ teure GTX970 in Full HD bei max Auflösungen NUR 36FPS schafft? Das finde ich sehr wenig für soviel Geld.


 Nicht irre machen lassen... die "Max"-Einstellungen kann ein Spielehersteller so anfordernd machen wie er Bock hat. Du könntest - wenn du willst - die Objekte und Lichteffekte und Texturen so stark verfeinern (zB einen Kopf, der aus 500 Polygonen besteht, durch einen ersetzen, das aus 10.000 Polygonen besteht), dass selbst ein SLI aus 4x Nvidia Titan keine 10 FPS schafft. Die Max/Ultra-Einstellungen sind oft nur Marketing, um quasi zu sagen "hey, die Grafik ist SO Bombe, dass selbst eine GTX 970 nur knappe 40 FPS schafft!" - dabei sieht es eine Detailstufe drunter fast gleichgut aus, während des Spielens merkt man sogar keinen Unterschied, sondern nur bei Screenshot-Vergleichen, aber es läuft dafür mit zB 50-60 FPS.


----------



## Golgomaph (2. März 2016)

Praxiserfahrung: Alle Einstellungen auf dass Maximum hochgedreht, sogar inklusive Downsampling (steht so in den Einstellungen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen dass es wirkliches Downsampling ist), ohne VSync ca. 50 FPS. Schaltest du dann ein paar Effekte von Ultra auf Hoch hast du direkt 80 im Schnitt. 
Ich persönlich musste feststellen dass selbst die berühmten Youtube-Videos "X NeusterTitel mit X beste Grafikkarte und X CPU" teilweise weit daneben liegen .. am besten immer nur als grobe Orientierung nehmen und für genaueres Nutzermeinungen in z.B. Foren lesen.


----------



## Yagoo (2. März 2016)

Klingt dann wieder beruhigender 

Bei den Stromwerten allerdings stehen meiner Ansicht nach die GTX970 mit ca 145Watt der DMD R390 zB mit teilweise 375Watt gegenüber. Bisher keine AMD unter 300Watt gesehen in den Produktdatenblättern.

@Netzteil: Gibts da sonst noch ein besseres zu empfehlen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. März 2016)

Yagoo schrieb:


> Klingt dann wieder beruhigender
> 
> Bei den Stromwerten allerdings stehen meiner Ansicht nach die GTX970 mit ca 145Watt der DMD R390 zB mit teilweise 375Watt gegenüber. Bisher keine AMD unter 300Watt gesehen in den Produktdatenblättern.


 Bei Nvidia wird geschickterweise "TDP >145W angegeben" - das können also auch mehr sein   aber Du darfst auch nicht die TDP mit dem durchschnittlichen oder gar dem maximalen Verbrauch verwechseln. Die TDP gibt nur an, mit welcher nötigen Kühlleistung man rechnen sollte. Das ist oft ähnlich dem Strombedarf, kann aber auch mal 20-30% abweichen. Für die R9 390 mit 375W ist sicher der absolut maximale Wert gemeint. Es ist aber definitiv so, dass ein PC mit nem Intel-Prozessor bei normaler Spielelast im Schnitt vlt 250-300W mit einer GTX 970 zieht und einer mit ner AMD R9 390 halt eher 330-400W, also der GANZE PC. Je nach genauem Modell mit OC und so weiter auch mal etwas mehr. Aber das doppelte ist es nicht, außer vlt du nimmst eine GTX 970 mit besonders geringem Takt und einem sehr niedrigen ab Werk eingestellten Maximalverbrauch, was aber dann auch eine Leistung unter Standard mit sich bringt, vs eine extrem übertaktete R9 390 - dann wird die AMD aber auch 15-20% schneller sein.

Netzteil ist an sich okay, das hier wäre halt besser und effizienter, ist aber nicht modular: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc...0w/be+quiet+system+power+7+bulk+netzteil+500w


----------



## Yagoo (3. März 2016)

Was bedeuted das genau: "nicht modular"?

Also das erstaunt mich jetzt mit den STromwerten. Man darf ja bald keinen Daten mehr Glauben schenken  Alle schummeln wo sie können.

Die R9 390X zB liegt hier 

Grafikkarten-Rangliste 2016: 23 Radeon- und Geforce-GPUs im Benchmarkvergleich

deutlich vor der GTX970. Aber jetzt steht dort eine Leiustungsaufnahme von 275W TDP und das wäre dann fast das doppelte zu 145W TDP.
Die GTX970 wird dort sogar von der GTX780Ti geschlagen ...

Also 4K Gaming wird sicher "erstmal" kein Thema für uns werden als Gamer. Ist sicher cool aber damit FPS nicht leiden bei aktuellen Games braucht man ja extreme Leistung und sehr teure Hardware. Da muss Full HD noch ne Weile ausreichen 

@edit: Kann es sein, dass diese GTX970 hier
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc+...+geforce+gtx+970+amp+extreme+core+grafikkarte
wirklich volle 4GB Speicher hat? In der Beschreibung ist der Speicher nicht in 3,5 + 0,5 aufgeteilt wie bei den anderen Modellen.


----------



## Golgomaph (3. März 2016)

Nein, bloß haben nicht alle das Speicherproblem in den technischen Daten kenntlich gemacht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. GTX 970 ist GTX 970 .. MSI, Zotac, Asus etc. schrauben nur den Referenzkühler ab, knallen ihren drauf, drehen ein bisschen an der Taktschraube. Aber bis auf jene kleinen Übertaktungen bleibt die Karte dieselbe.


----------



## Crazyman3 (3. März 2016)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Nein, bloß haben nicht alle das Speicherproblem in den technischen Daten kenntlich gemacht, aus welchen Gründen auch immer. GTX 970 ist GTX 970 .. MSI, Zotac, Asus etc. schrauben nur den Referenzkühler ab, knallen ihren drauf, drehen ein bisschen an der Taktschraube. Aber bis auf jene kleinen Übertaktungen bleibt die Karte dieselbe.


naja bei den teureren Modellen backplate, custom pcb, custom bios, bessere Stromanbindung

es macht meistens sinn die billigste karte zu kaufen oder top tier


----------



## Golgomaph (3. März 2016)

Stimmt, ja, aber Chip und eben der Speicher bleiben natürlich unverändert .. Custom BIOS und Stromanbindung dienen ja wieder hauptsächlich der Übertaktung nicht?


----------



## Herbboy (3. März 2016)

Die teureren haben halt ggf. bessere Kühlung und OC-Möglichkeiten. Manche sind auch völlig grundlos teurer, denn im Preis ist ja nicht einfach nur die Leistung und die Features drin, sondern auch der Support für den Falle eines Problems, eventuelle eigene entwickelte Tools, die Marketingkosten, die Verwaltungskosten des Unternehmens, die Einkaufspreise der Bauteile zum Zeitpunkt der Produktion usw. - ein geschickt wirtschaftender Hersteller könnte daher durchaus eine im Vergleich an sich völlig gleichwertige Karte für 20-30€ weniger Endkundenpreis hinkriegen


----------



## Dragnir (4. März 2016)

bin ja auch (immer noch) am überlegen wg. ner neuen GraKa...

also evtl. noch in eine aktuelle High-End Karte investieren? (390/X oder GTX 980 in meiner Auswahl) - oder steht zu erwarten dass die auch im Preis fallen im Sommer? 980 aktuell um die 500, glaube die 390X schon für 400 gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2016)

Dragnir schrieb:


> bin ja auch (immer noch) am überlegen wg. ner neuen GraKa...
> 
> also evtl. noch in eine aktuelle High-End Karte investieren? (390/X oder GTX 980 in meiner Auswahl) - oder steht zu erwarten dass die auch im Preis fallen im Sommer? 980 aktuell um die 500, glaube die 390X schon für 400 gesehen zu haben.


  die sind beide ja nur marginal schneller als eine gute 970 bzw. 390 non-X...   und wegen Preisverfall: die letzten 4-5 Generationswechsel gab es nie einen echten Preisverfall, da würde ich also nicht von ausgehen. Kann aber bei den teuren Modellen sein, das die relativ stark sinken, was den Preis in Euro angeht, aber prozentual auch nur wenig. Bei ner GTX 980 sind 10% halt aber direkt schon 50€


----------



## Dragnir (6. März 2016)

Sagen wir mal so, seitdem AMD ihren Treiber auf diesen Crimson-Edition-Mist umgestellt haben hatte ich derart Probleme dass einige Spiele wie z.B. World of Warships gar nicht mehr liefen (extreme Grafikfehler, der ganze Bildschirm verpixelte), musste auf den letzten Catalyst zurück um das zu beheben.
Von daher tendiere ich eher zu Nvidia


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2016)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, seitdem AMD ihren Treiber auf diesen Crimson-Edition-Mist umgestellt haben hatte ich derart Probleme dass einige Spiele wie z.B. World of Warships gar nicht mehr liefen (extreme Grafikfehler, der ganze Bildschirm verpixelte), musste auf den letzten Catalyst zurück um das zu beheben.
> Von daher tendiere ich eher zu Nvidia


 so was gab es bei nvidia in den letzten 1-2 Jahren auch immer wieder mal, dass ein neuer Treiber bei einigen Games Fehler brachte. Daher sollte so was kein Argument sein     bei mir und den weitaus meisten anderen läuft der Treiber problemlos, und es gibt auch einen neuen, der aber noch beta ist.


----------



## Dragnir (6. März 2016)

Ich denke einfach dass diese Crimson Edition eher für die neue 300er Serie als die alten 200er optimiert ist, zumindest hatte ich diese Fehler jetzt 2x bei 2 Treibern.
Darum auch wieder zurück zu Catalyst, abgesehen davon dass man dort noch viel viel mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten findet.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2016)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Ich denke einfach dass diese Crimson Edition eher für die neue 300er Serie als die alten 200er optimiert ist, zumindest hatte ich diese Fehler jetzt 2x bei 2 Treibern.


 ich hab ne R9 290 und bisher in keinem SPiel ein Problem gehabt. und die R9 300er sind ja an sich nur leicht abgewandelte 200er. Kann aber sein, dass es vlt, in Einzelfällen Problemchen gibt. Wenn der ältere Treiber läuft, ist das auch kein Problem. Das ist teils auch schon beinah wahnhaft, dass viele unbedingt immer "den neuesten" Treiber haben wollen und meinen, dass jeder Treiber immer +20% Performance oder so was bringt    und grad DA hat Nvidia in letzter Zeit viel mehr verbockt, weil die scheinbar lieber so schnell wie möglich neue Treiber rausbringen wollen, damit sie so dastehen, dass die sich viel Mühe geben und einen tollen Support liefern. 
]


----------



## Dragnir (7. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hab ne R9 290 und bisher in keinem SPiel ein Problem gehabt. und die R9 300er sind ja an sich nur leicht abgewandelte 200er. Kann aber sein, dass es vlt, in Einzelfällen Problemchen gibt. Wenn der ältere Treiber läuft, ist das auch kein Problem. Das ist teils auch schon beinah wahnhaft, dass viele unbedingt immer "den neuesten" Treiber haben wollen und meinen, dass jeder Treiber immer +20% Performance oder so was bringt    und grad DA hat Nvidia in letzter Zeit viel mehr verbockt, weil die scheinbar lieber so schnell wie möglich neue Treiber rausbringen wollen, damit sie so dastehen, dass die sich viel Mühe geben und einen tollen Support liefern.



Verstehe. Jedenfalls kommt meine 270X mit der Crimson Edition absolut nicht klar, warum auch immer.
Dazu kann man im Catalyst Treiber noch Qualität/Leistung auswählen, Antialiasing, Morphologische Filterung etc. etc. einstellen, das fehlt alles im Crimson Treiber. Stört mich persönlich schon sehr.
Aber egal, gehört ja hier jetzt auch nicht her, back to topic  

Im Moment würde ich am ehesten zu einer GTX 980 tendieren... die liegen mittlerweile auch schon unter 500.-


----------



## Alisis1990 (8. März 2016)

Also Qualität und Leistung etc kannste im Crimson auch einstellen ^.^

Wenn du in die Richtung von 980 schielst schau dir auch mal die R9 Nano an. Bin gestern zufällig drauf gestoßen, gibt's zwar nur als Retail Version aber die von Sapphire lag gestern bei 460€. Und mehr Power als ne 980. Nur mal so als Gedankenanstoß


----------



## Dragnir (8. März 2016)

Alisis1990 schrieb:


> Also Qualität und Leistung etc kannste im Crimson auch einstellen ^.^
> 
> Wenn du in die Richtung von 980 schielst schau dir auch mal die R9 Nano an. Bin gestern zufällig drauf gestoßen, gibt's zwar nur als Retail Version aber die von Sapphire lag gestern bei 460€. Und mehr Power als ne 980. Nur mal so als Gedankenanstoß



Mag sein, aber eben nicht so detailliert wie im Catalyst, Punkt für Punkt.
Ich schiele auch in Richtung einer Fury (non-X)    ...liegt bei 480.-


----------



## Dragnir (11. März 2016)

Hab soeben die Gigabyte Windforce R9 Fury geordert  
480.- im Sale bei caseking.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2016)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Hab soeben die Gigabyte Windforce R9 Fury geordert
> 480.- im Sale bei caseking.


  netter Preis - ich will noch mind 1-2 Jahre mit meiner R9 290 auskommen, soll sich ja lohnen, dass ich da nen 90€-Wassserkühler passend gekauft hab


----------



## Loosa (11. März 2016)

Mal ab von der Technik. Den Namen finde ich mal richtig dämlich.
Was wird die nächste AMD Generation? Kevin gesockelt auf dem Schackelin Motherboard?


----------



## Dragnir (17. März 2016)

Die Fury ist verbaut und rennt wie ne Eins  Bin vollauf zufrieden, Leistung satt und flüsterleise!
Soeben gab's von caseking noch einen Download-Code für SW Battlefront dazu - bin angenehm überrascht !


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2016)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Die Fury ist verbaut und rennt wie ne Eins  Bin vollauf zufrieden, Leistung satt und flüsterleise!
> Soeben gab's von caseking noch einen Download-Code für SW Battlefront dazu - bin angenehm überrascht !


 als die neu war, war die halt noch viel zu teuer und ist wohl daher ein wenig gefloppt. Aber zu dem Preis ist die echt nicht verkehrt, wenn einem eine GTX 970/R9 390 nicht ganz reicht


----------



## Dragnir (17. März 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> als die neu war, war die halt noch viel zu teuer und ist wohl daher ein wenig gefloppt. Aber zu dem Preis ist die echt nicht verkehrt, wenn einem eine GTX 970/R9 390 nicht ganz reicht



Für 600.- wär sie mir auch zu teuer gewesen, aber 480.- ist "ok"  - bei der Leistung.    
Und meine arme 270X gab schon üble Geräusche von sich..tippe mal auf die Lüfter.

Die Fury hingegen, selbst bei Project Cars in WQHD, alles aber wirklich alles auf Ultra...butterweich - und nicht wahrnehmbar    ))
Betreibe sie übrigens mit dem Thermaltake Hamburg 530W, die geforderten 600W halte ich für ein wenig übertrieben.

Evtl. kommt demnächst noch ein ASUS MG278Q dazu...     mal sehen.


----------

